# In Need of Some Wishes.......



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

So after weeks (that seemed like years) of worrying and an inordinate amount of money later..... I took Annabelle to the vet's today to be spayed tomorrow. She's been bleeding a bit and they noticed unidentified masses/abnormalities in her uterus during the ultrasound  

I was doing alright until the vet gave me the formal "worst case scenario" speech. That, coupled with a couple close family members having serious medical problems, rushing to move myself and my mom (sperately) to different houses by the end of the month and that her vet bills have left me totally and completely broke- I had a total meltdown driving home afterwards.

Oh, and her surgery is scheduled for tomorrow which is also hedge-daddy's birthday. So the third member of our clan won't be a part of the festivities  


Ok, rant over :twisted: . In honour of Boyfriend's birthday, I made Annabelle a hat and took some pictures to make his birthday card  She was less than impressed


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Jeez.

I will be thinking of ALL of you...wow...quite a time.  

I will be sending you both lots of good, healing energy tomorrow!!

(and Happy B'day to your BF).


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Those pictures are precious. The boys and I will have your family and Anabelle in our thoughts tomorrow - good luck!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Best of luck with Annabelle's surgery tomorrow. Please update when you can. 
Also, good luck with your move and your mom's move. 
Happy Birthday to the Hedgie-daddy, too!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Annabelle looks so beautiful in her hat! I hope her surgery goes well. I will make sure to say a little prayer for her. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

D'awww thanks everyone. Feelin' the HHC love :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Do good Annabelle! I hope it all goes well & she feels better.


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts. Good luck in your surgery tomorrow Annabelle! I'll be sending mendy vibes your guys' way. Stay strong.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

sending lots of great vibes your way...

please let us know how the surgery goes.

***HUGS*** to you & Annabelle.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hugs to you and Annabelle, who I might add is looking pretty in her hat!

And happy bday to your bf!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Good luck to ALL of you - I'm so sorry you're going through such a stressful time. I'll be thinking of you and I hope Annabelle does fine through her surgery!

She does look so adorable in her party hat! I just love the second picture - too cute for words.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Annabelle is so beautiful. She is truly one of the most beautiful little hedgies I have ever seen. I hope all is well with her today. I just said a prayer for your little angel.


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind wishes! The vet just called, after what seemed like forever, and she did great  The surgery went well, no excess bleeding. He removed her uterus and said it had a lot of "abnormalities" so they're sending it off to pathology to see what's going on. He hopes whatever was wrong hasn't spread further. But all in all things went well and I couldn't be happier


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

YAY, that's good news. Hopefully the pathology will come back with good results.


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh I am SOOO glad that she made it throught allright. Congrats, now lets hope it has not spred and that you will have many more years with her


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That's wonderful!! Thanks for the update. I hope she heals quickly. Yay!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh excellent!!! Yay!!! I'm so glad to hear it went well


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

SO glad to hear it was a success & she is doing well! now good vibes for a good path report.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She's so darn cute!  Praying all goes well.


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

Will be sending get well wishes your way.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad to hear she made it through and is doing good. I hope that she makes a quick recovery and that all else goes good as well


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Yay! I've been watching for your update...you must be so relieved.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

YAY YAY YAY!! :mrgreen:


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Glad to hear the little girl is doing good  You're an excellent hedgie mama.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

So glad to hear you got good news!  Sending lots of 'get well soon' vibes to Annabelle!


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

So the vet just called to say she's doing really well. Running around her cage and being her cranky self :mrgreen: I get to go pick her up this afternoon, can't wait!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woohoo!


----------

